# New Beek in Utah



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey everyone, I've been a silent reader here for about a year and finally decided to join. I'll be keeping my first hive this year! Looking forward to the adventure!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome and best wishes!


----------



## North Bend Honey (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful life of a beek. The Wasatch Beekeepers Association meetings are held on the third Thursday of every month. The next meeting is Feb. 18th. You can find more info on this site about the association. We meet at Day-Riverside Library. Hope to see you there. If there is anything I can help you with, contact me.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to beesource and beekeeping.


----------



## Beeheck (Oct 10, 2010)

Welcome. I'm a new beekeeper as well and living in North Carolina. 3 1/2 years ago I moved from Huntsville, UT after having lived there for 25 years. Don't miss the cold but sure do miss the beautiful red rock country in the south.
Bruce


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

North Bend Honey said:


> Welcome to the wonderful life of a beek. The Wasatch Beekeepers Association meetings are held on the third Thursday of every month. The next meeting is Feb. 18th. You can find more info on this site about the association. We meet at Day-Riverside Library. Hope to see you there. If there is anything I can help you with, contact me.


Fantastic! Thanks for the heads up. Where is the Day-Riverside library? Ogden?

Thanks to all of you for the warm welcome. You have an incredible community here!


----------



## North Bend Honey (Dec 19, 2010)

Day-Riverside Library is located at 1575 west 1000 North in SLC. Google up the driving directions. It is easy to find. Meeting at 6:30.


----------



## dukebili (Feb 12, 2011)

Howdy what part of Utah? Me too I live in Vernal


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

dukebili said:


> Howdy what part of Utah? Me too I live in Vernal


I'm in the Southern end of the Salt Lake Valley. Looks like there are a few beeks from UT here!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource, kincade.


----------

